#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-24
<Clockwerks77> Hey Canadian Ubuntu folks. :)
<gpc> hello Clockwerks77 :)
<gpc> :P
<Clockwerks77> Hey! You are from Canada!
<Clockwerks77> :)
<Clockwerks77> Where abouts?
<gpc> Montreal
<Clockwerks77> Awesome, I used to live in Ottawa. I miss Montreal.
<Clockwerks77>  Alot!
<Clockwerks77> Now I'm in Calgary.
<gpc> never been
<Clockwerks77> Have you used Openshot at all?
<gpc> I played a little with it when it was in beta but I am not much of a video editing type
<gpc> it had a lot of features I knew nothing about
<gpc> haha, I guess that means it is good
<Clockwerks77> Gotcha. I wonder which is best to use.
<gpc> I think pitivi is a little more basic
<Clockwerks77> I'm used to Kdenlive but I think thats only for KDE environment, not gnome.
<gpc> you can install kdenlive in gnome but it will also pull in half of kde
<Clockwerks77> Oh really? Will that cause any issues?
<gpc> shouldn't
<gpc> openshot is in Software Center if you want to give it a try
<gpc> most if not all kde apps run just fine in gnome
<gpc> cept for installing a tone of kde libs
<Clockwerks77> huh.
<Clockwerks77> ok then, thanks! :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ClosetCoder> Hello?
<KombuchaKip> About time. http://www.opengl.org/registry/specs/ARB/shading_language_include.txt
#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-25
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<johanbr> BluesKaj, hi!
<BluesKaj> hi johanbr
<BluesKaj> what's up ?
<johanbr> nothing too much
<johanbr> at work, preparing my classes
<johanbr> how about you?
<BluesKaj> johanbr, just relaxing , happy that the -20s is finally gone.
<BluesKaj> been bloody cold here
<johanbr> here too (Nova Scotia)
<johanbr> -10 now, supposed to be +5 tomorrow
<BluesKaj> nice :)
<BluesKaj>  My son lives in Halifax . His contract at Dalhousie ran out so now he's "on the market " so to speak.
<johanbr> ahhh... been there myself
<johanbr> exactly that situation, actually :)
<BluesKaj> johanbr, , what's the job market like for post doctoral work ?.I get the feeling my son is trying to keep me from worrying about his future , so he tells me he has several irons in the fire etc
<johanbr> it can vary quite a bit
<johanbr> which field is he in?
<BluesKaj> Social Justice , not exactly a highly recruited area
<johanbr> hmm... I'm not very familiar with the social sciences
<johanbr> but for postdocs, contacts are really important, even more than for other types of jobs
<johanbr> the hiring process is often very informal
<BluesKaj> I come from a technical background and i encouraged him to pursue that end , but altho his skills in science and math are superior , unfortunately his interests lay elsewhere when he chose his course of study for university .
<BluesKaj> I never had the chance to get a university education so his 'being on the market' is difficult for me :(
<johanbr> yes, I can imagine...
<johanbr> at least Halifax has a couple of universities, so there's more than one place to look...
#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-26
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-27
<diecastarts> Hailz all .. i know this is not really a support chat .. but anyone know a good one because the #ubuntu channel never responds to me
<hypatia> diecastarts: ask away, if anyone knows they will help
<hypatia> and you're welcome to ask for support in local channels, that's one of the reasons we're here
<diecastarts> oh ok sweet // well i am just trying to find out ,,well how to find the name of the my gamepad .. tring to use jscal or jstest but cannot it the name .. i tried joy0 js0 not working
<diecastarts> what i am really tring to do is find the mapping of the buttoms so i can input those in a cfg file for a EMU
<diecastarts> its works fine on some programs ... finds it not problem .. but finally have a good working emu but it doesn't have a why to easily config the gamepad buttoms i have to input them manually
<hypatia> what emulator are you using?
<hypatia> it probably has a config file in which you can save the byttons
<hypatia> *buttons
<ZykoticK9> diecastarts, your joystick is probably /dev/input/js0 BTW
<hypatia> to fing out the name of the gamepad, do lsusb
<hypatia> *find
<diecastarts> ok that worked /dev/input/js0
<diecastarts> thanks again ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> diecastarts, glad to help
<diecastarts> ok so one last question then how do i get the termial to break from that ,, it doing the test but i cannot seem to have it go back to the ~
<diecastarts> well it seems i still don't know what to put in this cfg file // if i pastebin it anyone think that they could help??
<hypatia> diecastarts: pastebin it, i'll have a look
<diecastarts> k one sec
<diecastarts> http://pastebin.com/mTZtt0NK
<diecastarts> mmm well just looking at a different program where it does work .. and it listed the buttoms as J1 J2 ectect .. not sure if that helps
<hypatia> is this the config for your emulator, diecastarts ?
<diecastarts> yeah
<diecastarts> vba-m
<hypatia> hmm, i'm not familiar with it
<hypatia> is there any documentation, diecastarts ?
<diecastarts> oh ok np
<diecastarts> nope just that .. i'll keep looking around
<diecastarts> but thanks for looking
<diecastarts> I think i have an idea how to do it .. i just open a cfg file and the number are all wayyyy different so i'll try those and see if that helps
<diecastarts> thanks for your time
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<diecastarts> hailz all again .. well i am back.. i guess i was no going the correct path to get my joystick wroking with a emu .. but reading into it found it it should be supported its using SDL .. now still not sure how to get it working .. but i also found a program called SDL Configurator but no idea how to use it .. i tried sudo ./SDL-Test the name of the file .. not sure if i have to compile or not .. sorry sooo new it no funny LOL
<diecastarts> But i am guessing not a compile thing .. normally you can open the file to read it if it was .. but getting a unknown file when trying to open in gedit
<diecastarts> nm all i think i got it
<ZykoticK9> diecastarts, is the emulator in question mupen?
<diecastarts> nope it vba-m
<diecastarts> but i have the SDL-test program working
<diecastarts> and it returning the numbers i think i need to put into the cfg file
<ZykoticK9> diecastarts, something you may need is "export SDL_JOYSTICK_DEVICE=/dev/input/js0 && PATH_TO_YOUR_EMULATOR" - brb
<diecastarts> ZykoticK9, k but i think i'll try this frist because .. the way it look it all set to keyboard these values are different
<diecastarts> mm ok well that didn't do it .. but there is something that tell me to multiplied by 2 and different things
<ZykoticK9> diecastarts, did you try the export?
<diecastarts> http://pastebin.com/RQWMPQ76
<diecastarts> nope not sure where the emu is looking for it
<diecastarts> but if you look at that you will see what i mean
<diecastarts> i only pasted the input joy part
<diecastarts> so now i know what the number are for the gamepad ..but this is just confusing
<diecastarts> Oh i never notice this // its says to check out SDL_keysym.h
<diecastarts> well there is no file like that on my machine ... but the way it looks I need the decive number and then button numbers .. i know the buttons now .. but I tried different combos 021 or 0021 ectect //because lsusb tells me this "Bus 002 Device 021: ID 046d:c216 Logitech, Inc. Dual Action Gamepad"
<diecastarts> Hailz all
<diecastarts> heya ZykoticK9 you still around?
#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-28
<KombuchaKip> For those who missed it, but would like to catch it: http://www.whitehouse.gov/state-of-the-union-2011
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<joeoshawa> hello anyone here
<dscassel> Hi joeoshawa.
<dscassel> What's up?
<joeoshawa> hello sorry to just drop in but i got an ignorant comment in the ubuntu channel and i saw canada so i figuredi would check you out
<joeoshawa> ignorant from an op
<joeoshawa> anyway
<joeoshawa> so what is this team about what do you do
<dscassel> No worries. :)
<dscassel> We're the Ubuntu Canada LoCo team.  Mostly we coordinate activities and events across Canada (in a decentralized sort of way)
<joeoshawa> well i try to help some people out with what i know (isn't much really) while i get help with what i need you know
<joeoshawa> cool
<joeoshawa> i didnt' know ubuntu had events
<joeoshawa> great idea
<joeoshawa> although not new i am sure
<dscassel> Yeah.  Release parties, "jams" where people get together to contribute and regular meetups called Ubuntu Hours.
<dscassel> And anything else people want to do.
<joeoshawa> awsome
<dscassel> Right now there are groups running events regularly in Waterloo, Toronto and Ottawa.
<joeoshawa> excellent thats good to know i have actually been asked if ubuntu does that and i didnt know
<joeoshawa> i kinda try to convert people who have problems to ubuntu
<joeoshawa> problems with windows
<dscassel> Awesome. :)
<joeoshawa> i got a lot of people to switch
<joeoshawa> over 200 at this point
<dscassel> That's... impressive. :)
<joeoshawa> it really is a perfect distro for people who don't want to play games or do it on xbox or ps3
<joeoshawa> well all i do really is get them to use it once they boot it up and try it thats all they want to use
<joeoshawa> actually my ex never had a computer and never really used one so when she wanted to i showed her ubuntu and windows 7 she hates windows and only uses ubuntu
<joeoshawa> she says windows is to hard to use
<joeoshawa> its the software center mostly
<joeoshawa> she wants something point click install
<dscassel> I love software centre. :D
<joeoshawa> same
<joeoshawa> so you have a lot of public events?
<dscassel> For a country the size of Canada, there should probably be more..
<joeoshawa> hard to do i would imagine and not free
<joeoshawa> i have been thinking of putting together and selling machines with ubuntu pre-installed with my brother
<joeoshawa> he is more of an it person
<dscassel> (sorry, day job... biab...)
<joeoshawa> cool
<dscassel> Back!
<dscassel> Not free, but not really that much trouble, either. I do it because I like it.
<dscassel> I run things in Kitchener-Waterloo.
<joeoshawa> nice i like the area
<dscassel> The release party is pretty much all me. And I organize the monthly Hour meetup too.  I get some help with the global jam, though.
<joeoshawa> its not bad here but i am in an area with alot of older people
<joeoshawa> nice
<dscassel> There's on guy in Oshawa on our mailing list (Tek Ang) who was interested in doing stuff.
<dscassel> assuming you're in Oshawa... :)
<joeoshawa> you know anything about 11.04
<joeoshawa> yeah i am lol
<dscassel> Event-wise, you mean?
<joeoshawa> wonder if it will be alot different
<dscassel> Yeah. Unity.
<dscassel> Completely new desktop interface.
<joeoshawa> i only started with 9.04
<joeoshawa> oww
<joeoshawa> wow
<dscassel> Yeah, I know.
<joeoshawa> never checked it out
<dscassel> But! it's not hard to go back to the old gnome2 session.
<joeoshawa> might be better have to see
<dscassel> Considering that gnome is moving to gnome shell, we were going to end up with a completely new desktop at some point anyway.
<joeoshawa> i liked enlightenment but it makes my destop go nuts thanks to gnome
<dscassel> I think Unity will probably be more "regular" user friendly.
<dscassel> ...eventually...
<joeoshawa> my ex better stick with 10.10 she will lose it lol
<dscassel> I'd upgrade (because 10.10 isn't an LTS), but switch her back to using the old gnome2-session.
<joeoshawa> may have to her computer won't do 10.04
<joeoshawa> hardware problem
<joeoshawa> it was fixed in 10.10
<joeoshawa> i am going to stick with 10.10 for a bit i just managed to get my login changed
<dscassel> Yeah.
<joeoshawa> i got a big blue dragon
<joeoshawa> black on red for the login part
<joeoshawa> brb need water
<joeoshawa> back gonna check out info on unity
<dscassel> Cool. :)
<dscassel> Yeah, my gf isn't going to be impressed by Unity, I know already. I've been trying to tell her it'll be trivial to switch back.
<dscassel> I'm looking at it as a positive long-term change with associated short-term horribleness.
<dscassel> But there's a good chance I'll switch to gnome-shell.  At least on my desktop.
<joeoshawa> actually i am not big on the whole gnome thing i didn't like that they took the ability to change your login out it seems like a microsoft thing to do
<joeoshawa> my ex just wants the way she uses her computer to stay the same so she doesn't have to relearn all over again
<joeoshawa> personally i probably will put both on and dual boot
<joeoshawa> i set up a debian fluxbox rox combo for my daughter and talk about an easy desktop
<joeoshawa> its a 500 mhz pentium with 640k ram and its great fast and the icons are huge lol
<joeoshawa> disney princess background on the login and the desktop and the webbrowser is all cartoons
<dscassel> My gf complained about gdm2 being less customizable too.
<dscassel> I don't think it's a big effort to screw users and remove customizability...
<dscassel> It's just customizability is a lower-priority feature.
<dscassel> Someone has to do the work.
<dscassel> That said, Ubuntu (with its Ayatana project) is moving to either remove or hide customization options.
<dscassel> Because they're confusing to new users.
<joeoshawa> well the thing i like about linux is there's always a way around lol
<dscassel> Definitely. :)
<joeoshawa> its funny alot of people try to push the existing kiddy distros for my daughters cpu but for me it was about i am not buying my 4 year old a computer so i needed something that works on really old hardware
<joeoshawa> debian fluxrox was perfect
<joeoshawa> in fact i have been using it myself lol
<joeoshawa> but it has to be really really simple for a 2 year old and a 4 year old
<joeoshawa> although the 4 year old figured out how to remove toolbars and change the theme to pink in ubuntu and the 2 year old can open amsn and chat with her uncle
<joeoshawa> not sure if your still here but looks as tho ubuntu will still work the same unity is just on top of gnome
* Tomas changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: dscassel hi
* Tomas changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: dscassel: how are you?
<gpc> Tomas: why are you changing the topic?
* gpc changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to:  Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel! Welcome! | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | WikiPage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Ubuntu 10.10 is out! | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings
#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-29
<dscassel> Back!
<dscassel> joeoshawa: Sort of, yeah. It's a new UI. But going back to the old UI is pretty easy.
<dscassel> And none of the applications change.
<dscassel> (any more than usual)
<joeoshawa> yeah actually the old one is still there i think if you don't have a 3d card aparently its just ubuntu
<joeoshawa> gnome
<joeoshawa> don't know how true that is but apparently its just a layer on gnome itsself
<dscassel> That's not true.  It's a reimplementation of the shell.
<dscassel> GTK is still there. And the gnome apps...
<dscassel> And it's built on compiz, which is controlling most of your window stuff right now if your machine can handle it.
<dscassel> But it's a new UI. The old panels are gone.
<dscassel> 11.10 will probably see the fallback to gnome2 for 3d environments go away.
<dscassel> That hasn't been officially announced yet, but they're working on a 2d version of Unity.
<dscassel> Non-3d environments, I mean.
<dscassel> By 12.04 they want to have all the wrinkles smoothed out.
<dscassel> Since that's LTS.
<joeoshawa> cool so what was the last lts 10.4
<dscassel> Yeah.
<dscassel> Every two years.
<joeoshawa> ubuntu 10.04 never would install on three machines for me two dells and my custom the custom was due to it not seeing or accessing my hdd properly dunno why it was different from 9.10 to 10.04 as for the dells well dell what do you want lol
<joeoshawa> 10.10 sees and uses hdd fine just like 9.10
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<crond> ello
<BobJonkman> Hi all - just want to send out a reminder of Ubuntu User Days https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays , with lectures and such on irc://irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu-classroom and questions and discussion on irc://irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu-classroom-chat
<BobJonkman> It's pretty quiet in there now, though
<dscassel> Thanks, Bob. :)
<dscassel> I'd forgotten.
 * dscassel doesn't have time to join in, however. ^^;
<BluesKaj> i find those clas room chats so closely censord in terms of so called advisors fielding questions or ignoring them to "protect Mark Shuttleworth form negativity that the converstaion bcomes so bland and scripted looking it's ajoke.
 * BluesKaj doesn't mean to be negative , but that's been my experience so far monitoring those classrooms
<BluesKaj> dunno why canonical doesn't just put out a press release instead with the latest developments soi far
<hakimsheriff> hey dscassel  you there?
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: Yup, I'm here.
<dscassel> What's up?
<dscassel> Tomas: Hey. :)
<dscassel> txwikinger: You around?
<txwikinger> dscassel: Yes
<dscassel> Awesome.
<dscassel> txwikinger: meet Tomas :)
<dscassel> I still can't find the SSH IP for the server.
<BobJonkman> Impromptu IRC meeting?
<dscassel> Tomas, what do you need? You you just need admin access to drupal or do you need access to the server?
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Sort of. Tomas offered to help with the website.
<dscassel> Tomas: ie., what do you want to fix first?
 * dscassel will intermittently disappear to put away groceries and things...
<txwikinger> dscassel: I think you currently still need to use the old domain
<txwikinger> I guess I should change that
<dscassel> ubuntu-ca.jankeconsulting.ca?
<hakimsheriff> hey dscassel
<hakimsheriff> I stillm cant access the website
<hakimsheriff> i cant log in
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: meet txwikinger :D
<hakimsheriff> it says i need to verify my e-mail
<txwikinger> hakimsheriff: You can't login into what?
<hakimsheriff> the website
<txwikinger> Ah.. in the web-interface
<hakimsheriff> it says i need to validate my e-,ail address
<txwikinger> how do you try to login?
<txwikinger> Did anybody setup an account for you?
<dscassel> Yeah, me
<hakimsheriff> da log in button on the left sidebar at the top
<dscassel> Sort of'
<dscassel> I don't know what I'm doing
<dscassel> I turned off the "only admins can create accounts" thing and had hakimsheriff and BobJonkman log in.
<dscassel> Then I turned it back on again.
<hakimsheriff> it never worked for me
<hakimsheriff> even when you turend it off
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: You have an account now, it's just not validated, I guess.
<hakimsheriff> how do I validate it
<dscassel> I know almost nothing about drupal. :D
<hakimsheriff> it said it sent me a conformation e-mail that I never reiceived
<BobJonkman> Still doesn't work for me.  I get OpenID redirects, then return to the error message "You must validate your email address for this account before logging in via OpenID"
<hakimsheriff> same here
<dscassel> Consistency is good.
<txwikinger> Ah.. yes.. I had the same problem
<txwikinger> it is because it expects the canonical openid account to be entered in a particular way
<txwikinger> dscassel: btw... the ssh is still the same
<txwikinger> I just tested it
<txwikinger> it works with both, the old and the new domain
 * txwikinger is trying to remember how the openid needs to be furnished
<dscassel> Is it on a non-standard port?
<txwikinger> yes
<txwikinger> but that has always been like that
<txwikinger> I don't want the brute-force attacks that are done on the standard port all the time
 * hakimsheriff is in a hurry, but is waiting patiently without saying anything
<dscassel> Sensible
<txwikinger> ok.. the openid format is username.openidprovider.com
<txwikinger> username is the launchpad username
<txwikinger> the rest I have to look up
<hakimsheriff> btw.. you someone should fix the link to the irc channel on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings
<hakimsheriff> it brings to the wrong channel
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: what is the right URL, do you know?
<hakimsheriff> not really
<dscassel> I don't have anything on my system that takes irc: urls.
<dscassel> The webchat link works...
<hakimsheriff> the irc link brings me to #%23ubuntu-ca
<txwikinger> dscassel: I forgot. You did that as well before me. DOn't you remember the ubuntu openid servername?
<txwikinger> hakimsheriff: the entry in openid in your user account looks correct to me
<hakimsheriff> let me try again
<hakimsheriff> same problem
<hakimsheriff> when i log in with my open id it only takes my username and not my e-mail
<hakimsheriff> the first time i loged it asked me for my e-mail so i entered it
<hakimsheriff> it then said that it sent a conformation link to my e-mail that i never reiceived
<dscassel> txwikinger: I have no idea what I did when we were setting up. I only vaguely recall I had problems logging in initially.
<txwikinger> Well.. it took me a long time to get openid fixed for my account
<dscassel> I don't think it was email validation problems, but I don't remember well enough to say for certain.
<txwikinger> hakimsheriff: I think the confirmation e-mail might be blocked so you should not receive it
<txwikinger> hakimsheriff: your account is active so you don't need to confirm anything
<dscassel> The email validation thing might be because they created their own accounts.
<hakimsheriff> It says: You must validate your email address for this account before logging in via OpenID
<txwikinger> ok.. let me try to send the message again
<txwikinger> hakimsheriff: try again.. I removed the confirmation requirement in the settings
<hakimsheriff> It WORKS!!!!!!
<hakimsheriff> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<txwikinger> ok
<txwikinger> dscassel: The problem was the checkbox where you switched between users can register and only admins can create accounts
<txwikinger> because we don't allow login accept of openid login from launchpad
<Tomas> dscassel: hey how are you
<dscassel> txwikinger: Ah.
<dscassel> Tomas: Hi. :)
<dscassel> Tomas: Meet txwikinger  :)
<hakimsheriff> an i allowed to creae content on the website
<Tomas> nice too meet u:)
<Tomas> guys
<dscassel> Tomas: So, like I was saying, what do you need? Just drupal website access or server access?
<dscassel> More to the point, what do you want to do (first)?
<dscassel> hakimsheriff: You should be able to, yeah.
<txwikinger> hi Tomas
<Tomas> hi txwikinger...
<Tomas> well want to fix that page what's up side bar...
<Tomas> looks like there are some issues with the layout....css...
<dscassel> Tomas: Yeah, true.
<hakimsheriff> we should change the maverick countdown to natty
<Tomas> and mess with the Planet page as well the bubbles are kind of....well going nuts
<txwikinger> Well.. that is part of the theming
<txwikinger> hakimsheriff: the countdown is done by a module
<txwikinger> it should change by itself when the new one exists
<hakimsheriff> cool
<hakimsheriff> where did you get the module?
<Tomas> are you guys intersted by putting some slider on top on the main page...that it looks the same as ubuntu.com
<Tomas> interested put on main page some slider...
<txwikinger> Tomas: How much experience with drupal theming do you have?
<Tomas> like ubuntu.com
<Tomas> I'm not doing it for living
<Tomas> but converting any psd layout to drupal is not a problem....
<Tomas> can't really do customization of modules....
<Tomas> but all regarding design and css layouts etc is not a problem
<txwikinger> Tomas: I think the best way to do what you are talking about is to take the current theme and make a new one based on that
<txwikinger> this is best done on a test site, not the live site
<txwikinger> when you have done it, we can put in the new theme
<Tomas> yes exactly thats what I was thinking that maybe u are able to give me the theme what you have right now....
 * txwikinger wonders however, if it would make sense to make a drupal7 theme instead of putting work into drupal6
<Tomas> and then I add the stuff
<Tomas> send it to you and...
<txwikinger> Tomas: no problem, I can do that
<Tomas> i would think so...
<Tomas> its the latest one....I dont know how many holes it has...:)
<Tomas> but I didn't have any problems with it so far...
<txwikinger> I haven't tested out all the modules we have yet, but I don't think there is a big problem
<txwikinger> I intend to push the site to drupal7 as soon as possible
<txwikinger> however, I need a drupal7 theme for that
<txwikinger> and I did not have the time for it yet (even I do drupal professionally)
 * txwikinger need to move the kubuntu-de.org server the next 3 weeks
<Tomas> thats the problem when you do it professionally you have other problems that you have to deal with....
<txwikinger> Well.. I have too many FLOSS projects that also need some care
<Tomas> txwikinger: sound like lot of funn :)
<Tomas> for you at least...
<txwikinger> hehe.. well... too much work not enough time
<txwikinger> So I would really appreciate if you could at least start with the drupal7 theme
<Tomas> sure no problem...
<Tomas> ill put it somewhere on my server so you can see whats the progress....ill send you link....when I'll put it online
<Tomas> on my server i mean
<Tomas> so if you can send me the theme files...
<Tomas> plz
 * dscassel is heading to kwartzlab. Latrz!
<txwikinger> Tomas: ok.. where shall I send them
<txwikinger> dscassel: What is going on there?
<Tomas> try to email it to me tomas.lichy@gmail.com....how big is it?
<txwikinger> let me have a look
<txwikinger> Tomas: uncompressed 840k
<Tomas> that should go through gmail...try it ;)
<txwikinger> 350k
<txwikinger> Tomas: sent!
<Tomas> got it :)
<Tomas> thank you
<Tomas> txwikinger.....I'll work on it and then let you know when I'll make some bigger progress on it...email you etc.
<txwikinger> ok
<txwikinger> if I don't answer email, ping me here, Tomas
<Tomas> ok i will
<Tomas> thx
#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-30
<Ener> Bonsoir =]
<dscassel> Oh yeah, we've got a team report to do...
<Pskol> hi
<polymoly> trying to install ubuntu server amd64 on my Dell poweredge T105 but the installer fails to find DVD after I choose the language and hit install. Tried adding mem=4G to the end of boot menu options as suggested in this post http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8712087 but that did not work. Any suggestions?
<dscassel> 'sup, Canada
<BobJonkman> Hi dscassel:  It's Sunday; I'm supposed to be in Burlington by 2:00pm; I should leave soon to minimize my antichronism
<dscassel> BobJonkman: If you figure out how to get to Burlington in -7 minutes, I'd very much like to know.
<BluesKaj> howdy
<BluesKaj> got my system flumoxed by new Xserver stack on 11.04 ...total disaster , reinstalled 10.10 kubuntu cleam
<BluesKaj> clean
<dscassel> I tend to wait for the beta before installing +1 on a real system.
<BluesKaj> dscassel. well this is gonna wait til it's official after what I went thru today..prob is everything was fine til they sent down the xoerg changes
<BluesKaj> xorg
<dscassel> Yeah. Dangerous.
<BluesKaj> lucky I didn't update the den pc , it's my data backup machine
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-23
<BluesKaj> hi all
<BobJonkman> No genii-around.  Gotta get my own coffee...
<BluesKaj> yeah , mine got cold
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-24
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dscassel> HUD! http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/939
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel , that archive doesn't load here '
<BluesKaj> ok , finally loaded
<dscassel> BluesKaj: yeah, his blog seems pretty slow today.
<BluesKaj> oh , Unity ..not my cuppa tea \
<BluesKaj> KDE here , gnome/unity never did much for me , always thought I was looking at a comic book of some kind :)
<dscassel> Yes, well, fair enough.  I like Unity.  And I think this is a good idea (espcially since it's not actually *replaceing* the old menus)
<BluesKaj> looks interesting tho , might be advantageous to those on on the job / production situations
<dscassel> Sadly, the one app where I'd currently make the most use out of this (Eclipse) doesnt' support the global menu. :(
<BluesKaj> like the krunner in kubuntu with application search support
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-25
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BobJonkman> Good morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi BobJonkman
<BobJonkman> Quick note for mars: There's a Waterloo Python group starting up: http://watpy.ca
<mars> BobJonkman, neat, thanks for the heads-up
<BobJonkman> Actually, it's a quick note for anyone in the Waterloo area who's interested.
<BobJonkman> Albert O'Connor says the first meeting on the 9th will be an organizational meeting, to see if there's enough interest to set up a group.  Probably no coding...
<dscassel> I'll be there! At least for a little bit.
 * dscassel has a kwartzlab board meeting that evening as well.
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-26
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<FiReSTaRT> hey BluesKaj
<FiReSTaRT> just saying hello but gotta start working
<BluesKaj> hi FiReSTaRT
<BluesKaj> np
<FiReSTaRT> on a side-note i mostly got a centos box running freepbx up and running
<FiReSTaRT> just gotta harden the security, do some hardware tweaks (like turn off the display and make it stay on with the laptop lid closed) and it's gonna be ready for prime time :)
<BluesKaj> never tried centos
<FiReSTaRT> meh when you're dealing with a server it's all in cli, so there isn't much of a diff other than a few file placements (easily googled) and a different package mgr command
<FiReSTaRT> especially in this case where i don't even need a display as everything can be done via ssh :P
<BluesKaj> FiReSTaRT,  using a static IP ?
<FiReSTaRT> seems to be the distro of choice for most asterisk implementations and obviously most of the servers out there even though my former employer did everything in debian, from workstations to lns boxes
<FiReSTaRT> yeah.. my current employer will hook me up with a cable connection that comes with static
<FiReSTaRT> then i'll link it to the domain i already have regged
<BluesKaj> ok , an on the job setup
<FiReSTaRT> no.. personal setup but i do all my work over vpn
<FiReSTaRT> so my employer pays for my net access
<BluesKaj> vpn/ssh ..cool
<FiReSTaRT> for that i rolled out a virtual maverick box
<FiReSTaRT> just vpn setup, remmina and twinkle :)
<BluesKaj> never had a reason to try vpn , this is a home lan ..been retired for a while so it's all just here
<BluesKaj> ssh , and nfs works for us
<BluesKaj> and smb for eife's windows pc
<BluesKaj> wife's
<FiReSTaRT> this is the 2nd job where i use vpn, but on my previous job, they had a t60 running deb all preconfigured for me, so all i had to do is run the dhcp script, run the vpn script and i was connected
<FiReSTaRT> no brainwork at all
<FiReSTaRT> ok time to really get crackin and deal with an mlppp case... lots of openwrt fun :)
<FiReSTaRT> l8ah
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-27
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BobJonkman> 'morning, BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> hi BobJonkman :)
<BluesKaj> just installed kde 4.8 and it has some new hidden network manager type app that overwrites the resolv.conf file dns entries , but I can't sure , it could also be a new 12.04 networking lib
<dscassel> If anyone's interested, there are some folks who've started gathering in #lp-ca to talk about Free Software advocacy activities...
<willwh> ;o
<BluesKaj> ok i'm there
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-28
<dougdastew> any body know if there is a Qt room?
<dougdastew> BobJonkman:  R U there?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas  all
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-29
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu-ca 2013-01-21
<Chat6791> Hey any girls or any one to talk to on this thing
<Jeff___> does anybody know the details for this week's Wloo Ubuntu hour?  (where, when?)
<dscassel> JeffIt's usually 8pm at Al Madina, but Bob	 can confirm.
#ubuntu-ca 2013-01-22
<BobJonkman> Confirmed!  Ubuntu Hour Waterloo at 8:00pm, Almadina Restaurant.  See http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2160/detail/
<BobJonkman> But there's also an IRC chat at 7:00pm on Thursday; I'll be at Almadina at 7:00pm to IRC in IRL
<BobJonkman> dscassel: What's this I see in the calendar? "Ubuntu LoCo Games" https://www.google.com/calendar/event?eid=MGU0a290OXFuMnZlbTYyaXJlc2dyZHBwcjggbWxsNThmcm1sbHJsbGZrc2dkMTJ0M2g3Y3NAZw&ctz=America/New_York
<DarwinSurvivor> There's a calendar?
<BobJonkman1> There's a Google calendar for Ubuntu-ca at http://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=mll58frmllrllfksgd12t3h7cs%40group.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/New_York
<BobJonkman1> And an .ics feed on the LoCo page of events for Ubuntu-ca: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca
<BobJonkman1> That was the page, this is the .ics or iCal feed: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca/ical
<BobJonkman1> I use the iCal feed in Thunderbird Lightning; I also have it as an external calendar in my Google calendar.  For a new event I create the LoCo event first, then when it appears on the iCal feed in my Google calendar I copy it to the Ubuntu-ca Google calendar.
<BobJonkman1> OK, off to bed.  Shutting down the computer since it's been acting a bit flakey lately.
<BobJonkman1> "Did you try turning it off and on again?" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2Ph8zwpNyI
<DarwinSurvivor> Yay, now I know when things are happening!
<genii-around> So Thursday 7-8 meeting here?
#ubuntu-ca 2013-01-23
<AU4U> Anyone there?
<BobJonkman> Now there is...
<BobJonkman> genii-around: Yes, IRC meeting on Thursday, 7:00pm to 8:00pm EST.  More details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-01-24
#ubuntu-ca 2013-01-25
<BobJonkman1> Hello Everybodeee!
<BobJonkman1> Ubuntu-ca IRC meeting about to get under way.
<BobJonkman1> Roll call: F|ReSTaRT jlamothe oracology zul Yompa MagicFab DarwinSurvivor jaguar johanbr mars bregma komputes KombuchaKip ryanakca IdleOne dscassel azend Chex  cyphermox sipherdee txwikinger    egerlach
<Chex> hello :)
<oracology> BobJonkman1: greetings! i'm unfortunately in the UK and am heading to bed but will idle here to read up in a few hours.
<Chex> oracology: and I am actually in Glasgow as well, and will be idling doing the same
<BobJonkman1> oracology: No problem.  There'll be logs, and I'll put minutes on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-01-24
<BobJonkman1> which is also where today's agenda is
<oracology> ahh duly noted. :)
<oracology> catch up with you all in a bit then!
<BobJonkman1> oracology: Seems you blinked out just as I said " oracology: No problem.  There'll be logs, and I'll put minutes on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-01-24
<BobJonkman1> See you!
<oracology> BobJonkman1: had to restart Pidgin i'm afraid! but yes, see you !!
<BobJonkman1> And Hello Chex
<BobJonkman1> dscassel sends word that he's currently engaged in domestic obligations, but he'll pop in from his phone as time permits
<BobJonkman1> Let me start with the greeting ritual:  I'm Bob Jonkman, a new contact for Ubuntu Canada, and I'm IRCing from Al Madina Restaurant in Waterloo, Ontario
<BobJonkman1> Off the top of the agenda is Current Events
<BobJonkman1> In Waterloo we're having an Ubuntu Hour in an hour, right after the IRC meeting.
<BobJonkman1> If you're within 50 minutes driving (or biking or walking) distance, c'mon by!
<BobJonkman1> And Charles McColm (chaslinux when he's online) has moved the Ubuntu Hour Kitchener to Thursday, 7 February, 6:00pm at Egg Roll King
<BobJonkman1> Charles says: http://charlesmccolm.com/2013/01/22/next-ubuntu-hour-date-and-timing/
<BobJonkman1> tl;dr: more domestic obligations, and ERK is just too packed on a Friday night
<BobJonkman1> If you're wondering how to host an Ubuntu Hour, you can just go to a local coffee shop, restaurant, pub, or other gathering place, announce it (here in IRC, and/or on the mailing list).
<BobJonkman1> People show up, and you chat.  About Canadian things like the weather, divisive things like sports, and even Ubuntu stuff!
<BobJonkman1> If you take a picture of the event and send it to dscassel he'll send you a handful of Ubuntu-branded DVDs to hand out at your next Ubuntu Hour.
<BobJonkman1> This is the famous "CD/DVD Bribery Programme"
<BobJonkman1> Other stuff happening: Ubuntu Developer Week, 29-31 January https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<BobJonkman1> Looks like there are some interesting things on the UDW agenda.
<BobJonkman1> All are accessible on #ubuntu-classroom, right here in IRC
<hakimsheriff> Hi everyone, sorry I'm late
<BobJonkman1> Hi hakimsheriff
<BobJonkman1> I'm just working my way through upcoming events...
<BobJonkman1> hakimsheriff: Are you still the ubuntu-ca distributor for stickers?
<hakimsheriff> Yes I am
<BobJonkman1> Can you remind me how that works?
<hakimsheriff> Sure, you just send a self addressed stamped envelope to me; my address is on system76.com
<hakimsheriff> And I'll send you back the envelope with 4 grey powered by Ubuntu stickers
<BobJonkman1> Got a picture?
<hakimsheriff> Address is here : https://www.system76.com/community/stickers/ under Canada
<hakimsheriff> Sorry, I don't have one now
<BobJonkman1> I'll poke around the System76 site, see if there's a sample
<hakimsheriff> I'm on my phone, would you like me to try and upload one later?
<BobJonkman1> Actually, there's pictures right at the top of https://www.system76.com/community/stickers/
<BobJonkman1> The System76 sticker page says you're in Quebec. Do you know of any Ubuntu Hours or other events?
<hakimsheriff> The picture on the website is white though, the ones I have are the same but with a grey, metallic looking backing
<BobJonkman1> Oooh!  Metalized stickers!
<hakimsheriff> I don't really participate with the Ubuntu hours here, so I don't really know
<BobJonkman1> No problem.  I was just curious.  Ubuntu-qc has their own schedule and calendar; I can always go look there.
<BobJonkman1> So, continuing with events...
<BobJonkman1> There's Ubuntu User Days on 9 and 10 February: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<BobJonkman1> UUD also takes place in #ubuntu-classroom on IRC
<BobJonkman1> And at the same time as UUD is Ubuntu LoCo Games.  There's a Web site at http://viajemotu.wordpress.com/2013/01/07/ubuntu-loco-games-2013-1/
<BobJonkman1> dscassel was considering setting up a LAN party for Ubuntu-ca, probably at Kwartzlab, the local hackerspace where he's much involved.
<BobJonkman1> I haven't really looked through the ULG web site, so I don't know what's required.
<BobJonkman1> Sounds cool, tho.
<BobJonkman1> Maybe we can organize something here (in IRC) or on the mailing list.
<BobJonkman1> People _do_ know about the Ubuntu-ca mailing list, right?
<BobJonkman1> You can sign up at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ca
<BobJonkman1> It's a fairly low-volume mailing list, maybe a couple of messages a week, although there's the odd burst of traffic.
<BobJonkman1> I post announcements about Ubuntu Hours, this IRC meeting; it's good medium for keeping the community (Canada-wide!) together.
<BobJonkman1> And, yes, it's also used for support questions and answers.
<BobJonkman1> That's what community does, provide assistance when needed.
<bregma> we try at any rate
<BobJonkman1> Yup.  Hi, bregma!
<bregma> O/
<hakimsheriff> Hello bregma
<BobJonkman1> Did you read the Ars Technica article on Ubuntu changing to rolling releases? http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/01/ubuntu-considers-huge-change-that-would-end-traditional-release-cycle/
<BobJonkman1> I think it's a great idea. Already I'm getting updates for LibreOffice, Firefox, Thunderbird and many other apps whenever there's an update.  That works for me, and I can see it working for the OS too
<bregma> I imagine nothing will be set in stone until after the next UDS, although there was some discussion at the last one
<BobJonkman1> My biggest worry is that Ubuntu Release Parties would only happen every other year for an LTS release
 * BobJonkman1 still thinks he's a young pup and a party animal
<bregma> the bigger problems come with things like new versions of Python or GTK, which can be awkward to roll out gradually
<BobJonkman1> Yes, I can imagine the dependency hell when a fundamental building block is rolled out before the application layer is ready.
<bregma> but the alphas and betas are already gone, and daily raring Ringtail releases are pretty usable, if you want to see what a rolling release is like
<BobJonkman1> Well, if you go to the next UDS and have input, here's one user who's in favour.
<bregma> I'll pass that along if I get the chance
<BobJonkman1> OK, now to the elephant in the room.  With dscassel not here, I'm not sure how much we can get done on the Canadian Team ReApproval
<BobJonkman1> I'm hoping to have a ReApplication Preparation Party in February.
<BobJonkman1> Some folks from nearby Listowel have expressed an interest in holding something IRL
<BobJonkman1> Mostly, it's finishing off the ReApproval application page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/ReApprovalApplication2012
<BobJonkman1> Removing old stuff, coming up with a roadmap, and generally making it ready to present to the LoCo Council.
<BobJonkman1> If we can get that done in February then we can put in our application for March, and be approved again for the Raring Ringtail release in April
<BobJonkman1> Of course, everyone is welcome to fix up the ReApprovalApplication page at any time.  No need for a format get-together
<BobJonkman1> But things are more fun when done in a group when there's pizza
<hakimsheriff> So things the team has done and will do?
<hakimsheriff> Or just what has already been done
<BobJonkman1> Both, really.
<BobJonkman1> I've added the things we've done that I know about, but I'm sure there's more.  F'instance, there's a spot on the page that mentions stickers that needs fixing up
<hakimsheriff> I'll get right on it ;)
<BobJonkman1> But also a roadmap for the future.  I'd like to have some advice on how to attract more people, how to put Ubuntu in the mainstream.
<BobJonkman1> For a country with 35 million people, we're getting pretty poor turnout for IRC meetings, for example.
<BobJonkman1> Mind you, I don't know how the other LoCos are for attendance.
<BobJonkman1> I sat in on the last LoCo Council IRC meeting, where czjakowski (sp?) said that 300+ members in LaunchPad is pretty good.
<BobJonkman1> Also, we really need to do something about http://ubuntu-ca.org
<BobJonkman1> I can't get logged in (something to do with LDAP integration to LaunchPad), and that site is terribly out-of-date.
<BobJonkman1> I'm thinking that if we can't get it fixed in time for the ReApproval, we should remove mention of it on the Ubuntu Wiki, and use the Wiki for that information instead.
<BobJonkman1> It's mostly event announcments, which we're already doing on the LoCo event site anyway
<hakimsheriff> If we do get the website up and running, I would be glad to keep it up to date with all the events we talk about in the mailing list
<BobJonkman1> hakimsheriff: Can you get logged in? I seem to recall you had admin access at one time...
<hakimsheriff> I remember being given access, but I was never able to log in
<BobJonkman1> Yeah, a common problem.
<BobJonkman1> I may see txwikinger soon; I'll ask him in person
<BobJonkman1> (txwikinger hosts the site)
<dscassel> thanks for doing all this, Bob.
<BobJonkman1> OK, looks like the hour is up.  I've been hogging the channel long enough -- anyone got anyting else?
<BobJonkman1> O hai, dscassel
 * dscassel has a minute while Ellen is getting ready. don't let me interrupt.
<BobJonkman1> I think we're close to done.
<dscassel> I'll get a Sunday at Ubuntu hour later. :)
<dscassel> er, summary. :P
<BobJonkman1> OK, see you when you get here!
<BobJonkman1> Schawarma Poutine is an excellent choice today.
<BobJonkman1> All rightie then.
 * BobJonkman1 pounds gavel
<hakimsheriff> OK well bye everyone, got to go, have a ton of homework to do
<BobJonkman1> Next IRC meeting should be on 28 February, the fourth week of the month.
<BobJonkman1> Bye hakimsheriff!
<BobJonkman1> See y'all later!
 * BobJonkman1 needs to unplug the tethered phone to call home...
<bregma> BobJonkman1, thanks for hosting
<BobJonkman1> You're welcome, bregma!
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting Thur, 28 Feb 4:00pm PST, 7:00pm EST, 8:30pm NST
<antiface> Hi, I'm not even sure which ubuntu IRC channel to go to.. maybe someone can help?
<DarwinSurvivor> darn, almost caught that one :(
#ubuntu-ca 2014-01-20
<azend> I may be stuck with the job of setting up a lab of 18 laptops
<azend> any advice on setting up linux for cloning?
<BobJonkman1> azend Check out Clonezilla
<BobJonkman1> There's a server component that does multi-cast. Boot each laptop from a USB stick (or even from PXE), when they're all ready select "go" on the server, and they all chug along at the same rate.
<BobJonkman1> I used to update labs at The Working Centre (2 labs, 16 workstations each) with that.
<BobJonkman1> Paul Nijjar set up the server end; you may want to ask on the KWLUG mailing list where he hangs out
<azend> Cool
<azend> yeah, I've used Clonezilla before but I've only ever used the one to one tools
<azend> I guess I'm more asking if there is anything I should know in terms of hiccups when you clone ubuntu/linux to another machine
<azend> windows isn't great at cloning either
<BobJonkman1> The linux kernel is a remarkable beast.
<azend> you can clone it fine but all of the security keys stay the same
<azend> so if you crack one machine, you crack them all
<BobJonkman1> I've pulled a hard drive out of one P4 single core machine and put it into a P5 four core with more RAM and a better video card and it just worked
<azend> very cool
<BobJonkman1> When I cloned WIndows we had a license that allowed duplicates (some kind of low-cost institutional license)
<BobJonkman1> There's also a way to set up a central license server
<BobJonkman1> The biggest problem is that after the clone you have to bang each machine to change hostname
<BobJonkman1> Of course, you can do that with a script, maybe based on MAC address or DHCP address.
<BobJonkman1> Also, since we had two labs, on one we had to change things like default printer definition
<BobJonkman1> But on Linux if you're not worried about customizing each box then you only have to worry about hostname
<azend> yeah, I'm not really worried about that
<azend> I figure I could just make the host names "DIYODE-<last two bytes of mac address>"
<azend> ie. DIYODE-3E4F
<BobJonkman1> Before we had the multi-cast server I just pulled the Clonezilla images off my laptop. Took more bandwidth (and was much slower), but easy to do
<azend> how much resources does the server take
<azend> can you run it on a raspberry pi with a hard drive?
<BobJonkman1> Right, so set the hostname to "unconfigured", then have a bootup script check for that and change if necessary
<azend> or an nslu2?
<BobJonkman1> rpi will probably work.
<BobJonkman1> The multi-cast doesn't take nearly as much bandwidth. But images can be big, so you need storage. But you can probably keep an image on a 16 GB sdcard, so a rpi should be oK
 * BobJonkman1 doesn't know what an nslu is
<BobJonkman1> Gotta go. I'm changing the faucet on the kitchen sink. I hate plumbing, and it's already taken all afternoon.
<azend> It's an old linksys network appliance
<azend> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSLU2
<azend> It is a device that you plug hard drives into and it becomes your nas
<azend> but it became famous because you could reflash the firmware with debian
<azend> and could run whatever you wanted
<BobJonkman1> You can boot each laptop with Clonezilla and just pull the image from any network accessible storage. So that nslu should work
<azend> we used one at hillside a few years ago to act as a wifi portal and web chat server
<azend> very cool
<BobJonkman1> And if it runs Debian then you can run the clonezilla server (which isn't called "clonezilla server")
 * BobJonkman1 goes to look for the web site
<BobJonkman1> http://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-SE/
<BobJonkman1> The server was DRBL
<azend> I'm there thanks
<BobJonkman1> But Paul Nijjar set it up.
<azend> dribble is a terrible name :P
<BobJonkman1> I seem to recall he had some issues before it worked
<BobJonkman1> I pronounce it dur-bull
<azend> that makes more sense
<BobJonkman1> (because dribble is a terrible name)
<azend> It sounds like a dog salivating on all of your machines
<BobJonkman1> Anyway, I'm off to do some recreational plumbing
<azend> I love recreational plumbing! :_
<azend> :)
<azend> It's like plumbing but with water everywhere
<azend> not to say regular plumbing isn't the same
<azend> but with recreational plumbing it's intentional!
<BobJonkman1> As soon as I twisted the knob on the shutoff valve it started to spray water.
<BobJonkman1> And things got worse from there
 * BobJonkman1 is procrastinating
 * BobJonkman1 hates plumbing
<BobJonkman1> The only up side to having to do this plumbing is that I don't have to do the dishes.
<BobJonkman1> But as soon as the plumbing is done then the dishes can be done too.
<BobJonkman1> So the more I put it off...
#ubuntu-ca 2014-01-22
<genii> I think I'm gonna need more coffee :)
<genii> BobJonkman: Do you have an XMPP client capable of video?
<genii> IdleOne: How about you?
 * genii empties the coffeepot and makes more
 * genii makes more coffee, sips, and ponders
<genii> Anyone awake in here?
#ubuntu-ca 2014-01-23
<dougdastew1> Hi from london Ont.
<IdleOne> Hello dougdastew1
<dougdastew1> how many are there likely to be here from London at 7:00 PM?
<dougdastew1> on the vidio chat?
 * genii sips
<BobJonkman> dougdastew1:  There's a couple of people from SW Ontario, but I don't know how many of them will be here for the video chat.
<BobJonkman> azend writes on the Ubuntu-ca mailing list that there's a meeting of Unlab, the London hackerspace, at the same time (7pm tonight).
<BobJonkman> So he'll try to log in from there.
<BobJonkman> Seems it's Unlab's Open Night, so everyone's welcome! https://www.google.com/calendar/event?eid=a3Ixc2llMXNmampvZHFibGpkb2ViMTRqdmNfMjAxNDAxMjRUMDAwMDAwWiB1bmxvbmRvbi5jYV9tc2N0aGRkdnQ1aThvbjMyczA1bzlxcWJxMEBn&ctz=America/Toronto
<BobJonkman> Also http://www.unlab.ca/
<dougdastew1> thanks Bob I will be here (there? video chat)
<BobJonkman> dougdastew1: Are you in London itself?
<dougdastew1> Yes
<BobJonkman> Are you involved with Unlab?
<dougdastew1> I scared your wife a few days ago!!  no I am not involved with it
<BobJonkman> ??? Scared my wife?  She didn't say anything to me...
<dougdastew1> Remember I was calling "Bob are You there" and she was in the room and you were not there and she did know that computers could call out like that
<BobJonkman> Ah, that was you!
<dougdastew1> :-)
<BobJonkman> Boy, I got in a lot of trouble over that...
<BobJonkman> Almost got me and my computer banished to the basement
<dougdastew1> when I was teaching at Fanshawe I hosted a few meeting at Fanshawe  , but now I am retired
<dougdastew1> Ubuntu meetings
<BobJonkman> You should hold an Ubuntu Hour.
<BobJonkman> Once the summer comes back, I might be inclined to come there for one.
<dougdastew1> I have been thinking of doing it again.
<BobJonkman> Conveniently, KW is about equally far from Toronto and London
<BobJonkman> Centre of the Universe
<dougdastew1> :-)
<dougdastew1> do you know about Octave the math package?
<dougdastew1> I help out with it. and Got a GSoC tee shirt last year.
<dougdastew1> http://www.gnu.org/software/octave/
<BobJonkman> Cool! I don't know about Octave, but I'll check it out.
<BobJonkman> I've just opened a practice hangout. Try https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpjuok44vt7ldd41g2ilhcrk?hl=en
<BobJonkman> Here we are in IRC chat at the same time as Hangouts
<BobJonkman> My XMPP is bjonkman@sobac.com
<genii> BobJonkman: Got it
<dougdastew1> mike you can turn your mic back on.
<genii> I was just out of the office for a bit :)
<genii> BobJonkman: I'm going to try a capture with VLC
<BobJonkman> OK
<genii> Bah, didn't take
<BobJonkman> OK, I'm going to set up the Google Hangout now...
<bregma> BobJonkman, are you setting up a hangout-on-air or just a hangout?
<BobJonkman> It just-a-hangout
<BobJonkman> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpj7lt99uvi3m8iirprakd4g?hl=en
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Video Chat Meeting: http://ur1.ca/ghmfw
<BobJonkman> Short URL for Video Chat meeting: http://ur1.ca/ghmfw
<BobJonkman> Agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2014/2014-01-23
#ubuntu-ca 2014-01-24
<BobJonkman> #startmeeting Ubuntu Canada Video Chat for 23 January 2014
<meetingology> Meeting started Fri Jan 24 00:00:11 2014 UTC.  The chair is BobJonkman. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Video Chat Meeting: http://ur1.ca/ghmfw | Ubuntu Canada Video Chat for 23 January 2014 Meeting | Current topic:
<BobJonkman> Meeting's on!  Roll call: dscassel mainmeister katherineB aruna_ mars dougdastew1 FiReSTaRT DarwinSurvivor bregma BobJonkman jaguar zul laurelrusswurm1 jlamothe johanbr IdleOne azend|vps Chex ryanakca  samthetechie sipherdee greeter cyphermox azend  txwikinger2
<BobJonkman> Hello Everybody!
<dscassel> Hi BobJonkman!
<BobJonkman> This meeting is also on the Google Hangout at URL https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpj7lt99uvi3m8iirprakd4g?hl=en
<BobJonkman> Come join us there if you can
<bregma> you can adjust your bandwidth with the little star-step tool
<BobJonkman> So let's start with some introductions
<BobJonkman> #topic Introductinos
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Video Chat Meeting: http://ur1.ca/ghmfw | Ubuntu Canada Video Chat for 23 January 2014 Meeting | Current topic: Introductinos
<aruna_> BobJonkman:Sounds Great see you there :-)
<BobJonkman> I'm Bob Jonkman from Elmira, just north of Waterloo
<dscassel> Hi, I'm Darcy in Waterloo.  I'm also a co-contact, although I've been seriously slacking off lately.  Thanks, Bob!
<katherineB> Hi! I'm Katherine in Waterloo.
<BobJonkman> Online we also have Aruna, dscassel, David, John, Doug, Jeff, John, Stephen and William
<aruna_> Hi Katherine welcome
<dougdastew1> Hi I'm Doug from London ont.
<katherineB> Hi aruna_
<aruna_> Hi Doug welcome
<CrankyOldBugger> helloooooo
<aruna_> Hi Jeff
<aruna_> hell-ooooh
<aruna_> :)
<BobJonkman> We're joined by Ron from Maryland LoCO
<BobJonkman> #topic Events
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Video Chat Meeting: http://ur1.ca/ghmfw | Ubuntu Canada Video Chat for 23 January 2014 Meeting | Current topic: Events
<BobJonkman> Lots of events on the agenda
<BobJonkman> Lets start past Events
<BobJonkman> #subtopic Past Events
<BobJonkman> Aruna's Ubuntu Hour in Toronto
<bregma> hey guys, using headphones will prevent the delay feedback, just so you know for next time
<BobJonkman> Aruna explains the reason for holding Ubuntu Hours. Getting people to particate
<BobJonkman> We had a lot of fun, so it was a successful Ubuntu Hour
<BobJonkman> Kitchener Ubuntu Hours?
<BobJonkman> None in January, but maybe in February
<bregma> control-D will toggle the microphone nute
<bregma> Mute*
<BobJonkman> (asking people to mute mics when not speaking)
<BobJonkman> Ubuntu Hour Toronto pictures at http://pix.ie/ubuntuca/album/482290/detailed
<BobJonkman> I don't know what the Ubuntu Development Sprint is, and noone else seems to know
<BobJonkman> #subtopic Upcoming events
<aruna_> Bob is explaining about upcoming events on the video chat
<genii> Luckily I had a headset
<aruna_> me too :)
<BobJonkman> App Developer Week is on now
<BobJonkman> Lots of people would like to participate, but they're not programmers.
<aruna_> hey Katherine and Doug ask away if you guys have questions
<aruna_> Saturday is Ubuntu User Days
<aruna_> Ubuntu User days are information sessions
<BobJonkman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays are online courses
<BobJonkman> Ubuntu Developer Summit
<BobJonkman> Also an online session, using Google Hangouts
<BobJonkman> http://uds.ubuntu.com/ but that site hasn't been updated for this year yet
<BobJonkman> bregma says it will probably be in February
<pirivan> the hangout is full, I can't join :(
<aruna_> pirivan: hold on let me leave so yo0u can join
<BobJonkman> Roundtable discussions on upcoming features
<aruna_> 1 sec
<BobJonkman> Phone and Cloud discussions, talking about convergence
<pirivan> aruna_, why do you want to leave?
<katherineB> How many people can be in the hangout
<aruna_> pirivan: so you can JOIN my friend
<BobJonkman> I think 10 people is the max
<aruna_> maximum TEN I belive katherine
<dscassel> I'll be having to leave soon so there'll be a space opening.
<pirivan> nope, still full
<aruna_> no darcy stick around
<aruna_> you can add value where as I have little
<aruna_> pirivan: try now
<pirivan> I'm in!
<aruna_> Yaaay !
<aruna_> gud stuff n pls pay attention
<dscassel> I'm out, so there's another spot open if someone wants in.
<BobJonkman> Darcy has just left, but hopes to have a Trusty Tahr release party
<aruna_> oki
<ronswift_> someone can also take my spot
<BobJonkman> genii will be holding a URP in Toronto on the day of release
<ronswift_> bye
<BobJonkman> I'm hoping we'll Global Jam in Computer Recycling in Kitchener
<aruna_> thanks for dropping by Ron
<BobJonkman> genii suggests having simul-parties so we communicate on IRC and video
<BobJonkman> I'm explaining that Release Parties are social events for me, but they can also be installfests or educational events
<BobJonkman> We're talking about the direction of ubuntu, and what we're running on our own desktops
<aruna_> Katherine do u have a webcam and mic+headset dear
<aruna_> Please feel free to ask away everyone here is friendly and helpful
<katherineB> I can't afford to upgrade from dialup.  That's why I don't try to use video from home.
<aruna_> your on dial-up ? yikes
<aruna_> we have to do some thing about that :)
<katherineB> Yeah. I know. Yeech!
<aruna_> LOL its not dat bad
<katherineB> A job that pays enough to live on is what will free me!
<aruna_> join the club hun
<aruna_> have faith
<aruna_> never lose faith or give up
<katherineB> Faith is taking a long time to do any good.
<BobJonkman> Talking about the other events...
<BobJonkman> John says he's running CrunchBang on an old laptop, wiht low resources
<BobJonkman> I didn't know #! was an Ubuntu Derivative
<BobJonkman> bregma and John are swapping stories about the EEE PC and the pre-formatted SSD drive
<BobJonkman> John mentions Bohdi Linux
<bregma> it's just an SD card, not an SSD
<BobJonkman> Pedro has Bohdi on an tiny old computer
<bregma> the system was read-only with a unionfs overlay, so you could never actually delete any files and eventually you'd run out of disk space and need to reformat
<bregma> and the keyboards were so cheap the keys always fell off when my kids used the machines
<dougdastew1> try now I just left
<dougdastew1> try now
<genii> BobJonkman: Tenant came down to my office complaining of wino in the driveway, had to go wake him up and send him on his way
<BobJonkman> #topic Other Stuff
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Video Chat Meeting: http://ur1.ca/ghmfw | Ubuntu Canada Video Chat for 23 January 2014 Meeting | Current topic: Other Stuff
<BobJonkman> Ubuntu presence on Social Media channels like StatusNet, Twitter, Facebook, &c
<BobJonkman> I've got some of it covered on StatusNet: http://sn.jonkman.ca/group/ubuntuca
<CrankyOldBugger> is that what I said??
<BobJonkman> and http://sn.jonkman.ca/group/ubuntu
<BobJonkman> CrankyOldBugger will look after Google Plus announcements, &c.
<BobJonkman> https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/103177632744805958694 is the Ubuntu Canada LoCo community
<BobJonkman> John mentions Sunflower filemanager, worth looking at
<BobJonkman> It's a graphical FM.
<BobJonkman> Arunu asks can I handle IRC and Video together?
<BobJonkman> Yes, but I think people on IRC are losing out on a lot of the conversation
<aruna_> That was my concern as well
<BobJonkman> Should we do video chat again?
<BobJonkman> Consensus, yes.
<CrankyOldBugger> I hear music..
<genii> CrankyOldBugger: Aruna's phone :)
<BobJonkman> Bregma say Hangouts on Air solve part of that problem by letting more than 10 people participate  by viewing only
<BobJonkman> So next time I'll try that
<aruna_> Sorry I had to take the call it's my son from Sri lanka
<genii> Well, good night and we will hopefully "see" each other again soon
<CrankyOldBugger> good night everybody
<BobJonkman> Also, I'd likt to try running in a community area like Kwartzlab where we can participate as a group, allowing people without video access to participate
<katherineB> That would be nice.
<BobJonkman> For February's meeting we can try Hangouts On Air, and I'll ask Darcy about using Kwartzlab.
<BobJonkman> Perhaps azend can see about using Diyode..
<BobJonkman> Anyway, that about finishes off  the night. The video chat has shut down, and if nobody has anything else we can end the meeting
<BobJonkman> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Video Chat Meeting: http://ur1.ca/ghmfw
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Jan 24 01:08:11 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2014/ubuntu-ca.2014-01-24-00.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2014/ubuntu-ca.2014-01-24-00.00.html
<katherineB> Bye BobJonkman!
<BobJonkman> Bye katherineB!
<zykotick9> BobJonkman: so?  how did you video meeting work out?  good turn out?  technically ok?
<BobJonkman> Hi zykotick9!
<zykotick9> hey
<BobJonkman> Yes, great turnout, technically good
<zykotick9> that's good!
<BobJonkman> Seems there's a limit on Hangout participants, so we had a lineup of people wanting to get in
<zykotick9> wow!
<zykotick9> sounds like an excellent turnout then!
<BobJonkman> Oh, and you should hook up with Pedro ___ from Ottawa, who's looking for any signs of a tech community there.
<BobJonkman> Hang on, I'll see if I can find his last name
<BobJonkman> You're not on Google , are you?
<zykotick9> nope
<zykotick9> i'm google free!
<BobJonkman> Hmm.  I feel so tainted by tonight's experience
<BobJonkman> Anyway, Pedro joined us about halfway through
<zykotick9> does Pedro frequent IRC?
<BobJonkman> I'll ask him to check out IRC when I see him online
<zykotick9> cool
<BobJonkman> No, I don't think he's on IRC
<zykotick9> :(
<BobJonkman> He said he works in a tech environment, where I gathered using Ubuntu is the norm
<zykotick9> well, i'm glad your video meeting went well!  take care.
<zykotick9> nice!  lucky him!
<BobJonkman> But he said that when he leaves the office there's no sign of any tech community.
<zykotick9> (not that ubuntu would be my 1st choice, but still)
<zykotick9> there is OCLUG, but i haven't been in a LONG while - they've moved meeting locations even...
<BobJonkman> What's your distro of choice?
<zykotick9> right now, it's ubuntu based - Trisquel
<zykotick9> freedom FTW
<BobJonkman> Oh, right! I remember setting something up for that :)
<zykotick9> i've been using Debian "main" only for the last couple of years (since squeeze was released)
<zykotick9> you did!  thanks again.
<BobJonkman> I've got a partition set aside for Debian Testing, but haven't populated it yet.
<BobJonkman> "Something for Trisquel" http://sn.jonkman.ca/group/trisquel for those folks in the IRC audience
<BobJonkman> Is Trisquel a rolling distro?
<zykotick9> testing isn't bad, but i was ALL about stability, so for me "stable" was where it was at.  now, freedom is my #1 priority (that has been my take-away, from the entire snowden/nsa thing)
<zykotick9> trisquel is the same as ubuntu-lts ;)  with the non-free stuff removed.
<zykotick9> they only do LTS releases now.
<zykotick9> trisquel has a VERY small developer base, no where near the quality of debian :(..
<BobJonkman> Using Trisquel felt good.
<zykotick9> anyways, i'm glad the video meeting went well for ubuntu-ca/you!
<BobJonkman> I never had it on my computer, but I set it up for someone else.
<zykotick9> it does "feel good" :)
<BobJonkman> Thanx! We'll do it again next month, this time with Google Hangouts On Air
<BobJonkman> bregma says that lets other people watch without participating, effectively removing the 10 person cap
 * zykotick9 doesn't know what "GH On Air" even is... but seeing as it's google, wouldn't touch it with a 30 foot pole
<BobJonkman> It records the hangout session on YouTube, and live-streams it too.
<zykotick9> neat
<zykotick9> hope you're surviving this COLD ok... i assume your weather can't be radically different from here.
<BobJonkman> Yes, I got sucked into this Google deal because I felt obligated to go where the people are. Seems to have been a good choice, considering today's participation numbers
<BobJonkman> Gnomepanel Weather Applet says -19 now.
<BobJonkman> Was -20 earlier, so summer must be near
<zykotick9> while, i'm sure, it's the best "technical" solution... the google-factor is very distastful
<BobJonkman> We've got an inline (tankless) water heater that froze up.  Seems the exhaust pipe doesn't just let the gas out, it also lets the cold in
<BobJonkman> Yes, the Google Hangout was actually the best quality solution we tried.
<zykotick9> eeek.  that's not good.  well, stay warm!
<BobJonkman> There was also https://chatb.org/#ubuntu-ca (WebRTC), Jitsi, TInychat, OpenMeeting, maybe some others. genii helped a lot, as did belkinsa from the Ohio team
<zykotick9> thanks again for !trisquel group.  glad your meeting went so well!  cya on GS or IRC soon i'm sure.
<BobJonkman> OK, goodnight and !tzaf, zykotick9
<zykotick9> ;)
<aruna_> BobJonkman: Check your PM please
<BobJonkman> Done. Too many chat windows open.
<BobJonkman> There's at least three different IRC servers, XMPP, StatusNet...
#ubuntu-ca 2014-01-25
<azend> BobJonkman: how did the meeting go last night?
<BobJonkman> Pretty good.  Hangouts has a limit of ten participants, and we had people lining up to get in.
<BobJonkman> Next time we'll use hangouts On Air, which lets people view the stream without participating. Makes a recording on YouTube as well.
<BobJonkman> Sorry, you just caught me as I was leaving. Back in three or four hours
<azend> BobJonkman: sorry
<azend> cya later
#ubuntu-ca 2016-01-28
<genii> http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/royal-bank-rrsp-privacy-breach-1.3422134
#ubuntu-ca 2016-01-30
<azend|vps> It's great seeing Bob present from the Linux Conference at Conestoga College
